# Robert E. Webber (1933-2007)



## bookslover (May 17, 2007)

Since his main interest as a professor of theology was worship, I'll post this here.

Robert E. Webber, professor of theology at Wheaton College for 32 years (1968-2000) died on Friday, April 27th at his home in Sawyer, Michigan. The cause of death was pancreatic cancer. He was 73.

He was born in 1933 in a suburb of Philadelphia, but spent his first six years in the Congo, as his parents were missionaries.

His theological education was all over the theological map, one might say: BA, Bob Jones University (1956), BD, Reformed Episcopal Seminary (1959), Th.M, Covenant Seminary (1960), Th.D, Concordia Seminary (1968).

He wrote or edited about 40 books, most on the subject of worship. He will probably be best remembered for his _Evangelicals on the Canterbury Trail_ (1985), a volume that was considered controversial at the time, arguing that many conservative evangelicals were hankering after more liturgical forms of worship, having become tired of what could be called the "bare bones" approach of most Protestant worship.

Despite his cancer, he kept busy right up until his death. He completed the manuscripts for two more books, sending them both to their publisher(s) just before his death.

Webber is survived by his widow and their four children.


----------

